# Cydia 2015 c'est quoi ?



## ronparchita (14 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens de me faire un grand frisson, j'ai déverrouillé mon iPhone et installé CYDIA

J'ai cru qu'avec Cydia, je résoudrais tous mes maux. Je ne sais pas si je suis sur la bonne voie mais ça ne me parait pas évident.
Je ne joue pratiquement pas sur mon iPhone et le peu c'est sur des versions de Sudoku et des réussites. Des versions gratuites. J'aimerais bien trouver des applis gratuites de mots croisés ou de mots fléchés mais je n'ai pas cherché très longtemps.
Pour être précis, je n'ai pas installé Cydia mais une version demo qui ne démontre rien d'autre que l'obligation de payer 20 Dollars pour installer la version complète.
Et j'en suis à me demander à quoi ça me servirait.
Je pensais qu'en installant Cydia, j'allais libérer mon iPhone des diktats d'Apple qui empêchent l'installation d'Applis gratuites offertes par des sites tiers si on utilise pas IOS7.
J'ai l'exemple d'une appli qui fonctionnait très bien le matin il y a 3 jours sur mon iPhone 3GS en IOS 6.1.6 et qui, à la suite d'une restauration du même IOS, se trouvait ne plus pouvoir fonctionner n'étant compatible qu'avec IOS7, ce qui est pertinemment faux.
Quand j'ai voulu installer une appli gratuite mise à disposition par Siemens pour gérer via l'iPhone des aides auditives, elle n'était pas non plus compatible avec mon IOS alors que celle payante d'un participant au concours Lépine cette année l'était. Tout ça me parait d'une honnêteté fort douteuse.
La question que je me pose est la suivante. Est-ce que d'avoir déverrouiller mon iphone va me permettre d'installer ces deux applis gratuites, et si oui, vais-je devoir payer pour ça.
En vous remerciant par avance de bien vouloir m'aider à y voir clair.


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2015)

ronparchita a dit:


> Je viens de me faire un grand frisson, j'ai déverrouillé mon iPhone et installé CYDIA


Mauvaise section, tu parles d'un iPhone et pas d'un succédané d'un Mac. 

Après, c'est quoi cette version de Cydia 2015. Par défaut lorsqu'on fait un jailbreak, cette application est automatiquement installée, ne reste plus qu'à entrer des url de repos et c'est tout. Alors ?


----------



## ronparchita (14 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Mauvaise section, tu parles d'un iPhone et pas d'un succédané d'un Mac.
> 
> Après, c'est quoi cette version de Cydia 2015. Par défaut lorsqu'on fait un jailbreak, cette application est automatiquement installée, ne reste plus qu'à entrer des url de repos et c'est tout. Alors ?



Automatiquement…
Pas l'impression que ce se soit passé automatiquement. A chaque tentative, c'était hier, de jailbreaker avec pOsixspwn, ce logiciel n'arrivait jamais au bout, quittait en cours d'exécution.
J'ai essayé avec un macbook, pareil.
J'ai tout restaure du firmware à ma sauvegarde sur mon iphone en DFU puis j'ai essayé avec un PC
Même problème.
J'ai levé sur l'iphone toutes les sécurités sauf celle de la carte Sim, c'est au moment ou je l'entrais que généralement le jailbreak quittait.
Sur ce PC je suis allé désactivé l'ouverture automatique d'iTunes quand on raccorde l'iphone et quand j'ai fermé cette fen^tre, dessous il y en avait une d'iTunes qui me disait que j'avais déverrouillé mon iphone.
Je ne savais pas comment le vérifier.
C'est en allant dans Safari que la fenêtre s'est ouverte avec dans l'adresse Cydia. J'ai lancé manuellement et je suis tombé sur une fenêtre qui me dit de payer 19,99 $ pour pouvoir l'installer complètement. Donc ce n'est pas automatic ou ai-je raté quelque chose ?

Cette version 2015, c'est une version que je n'ai pas trouvée, j'ai lu pas mal sur Cydia en 2011 et 2012 mais rien trouvé de daté qui parle de Cydia cette année.

Enfin avant de te remercier chaleureusement de ton message, je veux juste ajouter un détail : tu pourrais s'il te plait me dire ça d'une autre manière ? “ne reste plus qu'à entrer des url de repos et c'est tout. Alors ?“ Qu'est-ce que c'est ces adresses de “repos“, ça correspond à quoi ?

Pour terminer celui-ci, je te remercie très chaleureusement de ton message


----------



## PiRMeZuR (20 Juin 2015)

Bien qu'apparemment clôt depuis la semaine dernière, je vais me permettre d'ajouter quelques informations à ce sujet car certaines confusions me paraissent alarmantes.

Cydia est fourni gratuitement par son développeur, Saurik. Il existe pour chaque version du système des moyens gratuits de jailbreaker et de l'installer (a fortiori, on peut donc considérer les services qui demandent de l'argent pour le faire comme des entourloupes). Cydia n'existe pas en versions annuelles (2015, etc...), il est mis à jour par Saurik lorsque cela est requis.
Jailbreaker est très simple mais un bon tutoriel reste souhaitable. iClarified en fournit pour chaque appareil et chaque version de l'OS, la plupart traduits en français.
Une fois Cydia installé, on peut ajouter comme dit plus haut des "repositories", listes de "tweaks" (modifications du système), des apps, des sonneries, etc... Cependant, il ne s'agit pas, à quelques exceptions, d'apps qu'on trouve sur l'App Store d'Apple. Pour installer ces dernières (pour contourner une spécification logicielle abusive ou retrouver une ancienne version), il faut passer par d'autres App Stores officieux, souvent utilisés pour installer des apps piratées gratuitement.

Maintenant, pour ce qui est des problèmes que tu espères résoudre. Cydia ne propose très probablement pas d'apps de mots croisés gratuite, a fortiori meilleures que celles présentes sur l'App Store.
Quant à forcer l'installation d'apps qui demandent une version plus récente du système, la réponse est plus mitigée. La version requise par l'application est définie par le développeur et non pas liée directement au code de l'app. Théoriquement, je pourrais donc développer une app parfaitement compatible avec iOS 5, puis la mettre à jour en ne changeant rien d'autre que ce numéro de version requise. L'app ne serait alors plus considérée comme compatible par l'appareil, mais le serait en réalité toujours. Donc si les apps que tu essaies d'installer sont dans ce cas de figure, les installer sans passer par l'App Store est une solution.

Cependant, la plupart des développeurs savent ce qu'ils font. La version du système qu'ils demandent correspond le plus souvent à une limitation réelle. En effet, chaque nouvelle version d'iOS apporte de nouveaux outils aux développeurs, sous la forme de jeux d'instructions dont ils peuvent se servir pour coder (plus facilement) une fonctionnalité. S'ils en font usage, leur application perd la compatibilité avec les versions antérieures du système car celles-ci ne pourront comprendre ces instructions.
Cela n'a pas grand chose à voir avec l'apparence ou la complexité des fonctionnalités proposées par l'app, mais avec les outils utilisés pour les développer.

Enfin, si je peux me permettre un conseil, évite de te frotter à ce genre de sujet sans te renseigner de manière approfondie. Tes questions suggèrent que ce n'était pas le cas. Et comme il n'y a pas de solution miracle à ton problème, acheter un nouveau téléphone (en remplacement ou en complément) me parait le meilleur compromis. On trouve de très bons smartphones Android pour une centaine d'euros, et ceux-là pour suppléer ton iPhone sur les fonctions qui te manquent pendant de très nombreuses années, car la rétro-compatibilité est une problématique bien plus prise au sérieux par Google (qui y a intérêt).

PiR


----------

